# replacing water after change



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)

what do you guys do when adding new water to youre tank after cleaning,i try to boil or leave the water out for a day but it takes so long and i hate using all those conditioners.what do you think is the best way to do it safely and quickly?


----------



## aqualife (Sep 4, 2003)

Hey Piranhaha,

I just remove the water from the tank with my Python No Spill Clean 'N Fill, add
Seachem Prime to the tank, wait 10 min. add the new water - making sure the temp of the new water is close to the tank temp. and that's it.

I like Seachem Prime because a little goes a long way. 1 ml for each 10 gallons or
one capfull(about a teaspoon) for 50 gallons. Good stuff.

http://www.seachem.com/products/product_pages/Prime.html


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

piranhaha, here some information about boiling the water...


DonH Posted: Aug 29 2003 said:


> Pros: sterilizes water, degas chlorine
> 
> Cons: 1) Impractical to heat up and cool down before use (especially if you have a large tank), 2) will drive off dissolved oxygen in the process of boiling so you will need to aerate before putting in tank, 3) The "pure" water will evaporate as steam and what you are left with in the pot is water that's harder (high GH).
> 
> If your water is treated with chloramine, than you will need to use a water conditioner regardless. Unlike chlorine, chloramine is a stable molecule that will not dissipate by boiling, aging, or aerating. If it's not treated with chloramine, you will still need to aerate/agitate to get the dissolved oxygen back into the water.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

normal tap water with a bit of aquasafe.....job done


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2004)

I put three gallons of tap water in a bucket, add 30 drops of Ammo-Lock2, stir it for a few seconds, and gently pour it into the aquarium.


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

i do a water change with tap water and squirt in some stress coat


----------



## FeedTheMachine (Jun 19, 2004)

alan said:


> normal tap water with a bit of aquasafe.....job done





> normal tap water with a bit of aquasafe.....job done


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

i add de-clorinator to the tank and re-fill


----------



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)

thanks fellas


----------



## 1piranhaman (Apr 21, 2004)

5g bucket, seachems prime, seachems acid buffer, tetra aquas easy balance, instant amazon, and sometimes plant food and algea fix. water will be perfect when dumped in. i use the python to take the water out. and fill between 3 and 8 5g buckets with tap or R/O water after all chemicals are measured and put in buckets.

P.S. its not as big of a pain in the ass as you might think. well worth it though. it goes pretty smooth. my water parameters and ph stay perfect as long as i keep up on maintainance.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

piranhaha said:


> what do you guys do when adding new water to youre tank after cleaning


 I put the new water in the tank straight from the tap, no chemicals added whatsoever: the water here is suitable for any f/w aquarium-setup as it is...
I've done this for well over 2 years now, and never had any problems


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> I put the new water in the tank straight from the tap, no chemicals added whatsoever: the water here is suitable for any f/w aquarium-setup as it is...
> I've done this for well over 2 years now, and never had any problems


 What do the water companies use to kill bacteria?!


----------



## aqualife (Sep 4, 2003)

In the Boston area the water company adds choramines







to the drinking water.
I think this is stronger than basic chlorine.

Choramines need a conditioner that can break the chlorine/ammonia bond and 
make the ammonia that it releases safe.

Some places just use plain chorine or don't use any chem's in there drinking
water. You still need a water conditioner to treat the chorine.


----------

